# So I asked my pdoc to switch from Klonopin to Xanax and got...Klonopin?



## Bob Slydell (Oct 23, 2008)

My doc told me that it was the policy of his practice to not prescribe the drug Xanax. He said no one there prescribes it at all. 

I take 4mg/day Klonopin for 2 years and it has just basically stopped working. It feels like my brain is just so used to it that it does nothing. I can take single doses of 6mg+ Klonopin and still not feel anxiolytic effect. 

I pretty much only take it anymore to avoid withdrawal. 

I got a buddy who gave me .25mg Xanax whilst I was in the midst of a panic attack and it helped more than 2mg Klonopin. I would have told my doc this but I didnt want him to think I was illegally taking other medications. 

He basically told me that it was too addictive and he proceeded to use various scare tactics to make me not want to take the drug. 

The fact is that I know for sure this drug helps more than any other legal medication ive take so I think I will probly switch doctors to the one my friend see's. 

He doesn't prescribe large doses of Xanax but I would prefer to take the lowest dose possible that works. If anyone has tips for withdrawing from 4mg/day Klonopin in only 3 months it would be helpful.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob Slydell said:


> My doc told me that it was the policy of his practice to not prescribe the drug Xanax. He said no one there prescribes it at all.
> 
> I take 4mg/day Klonopin for 2 years and it has just basically stopped working. It feels like my brain is just so used to it that it does nothing. I can take single doses of 6mg+ Klonopin and still not feel anxiolytic effect.
> 
> ...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Bob Slydell said:


> My doc told me that it was the policy of his practice to not prescribe the drug Xanax.


Arbitrary rules are made by morons who lack the mental capacity to actually consider each patient on a case by case basis. Your doc is a moron.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The clinic where I live just want your money and are willing to prescribe anything you ask.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

"More addictive" ? What b.s. As far as I know all benzos work on the same properties of the brain, the only reason xanax is "more addictive" is because it has a shorter half life than klonopin so you take it more often. Doctors are just scared of xanax because it's so highly abused they don't want the DEA sniffing around on them. Go to a doctor with some balls. 

It is very rare that you will find a doctor that will listen to you and give you what you want. It's an ego thing. I suppose you can just casually mention that you tried a xanax and it worked much better than klonopin. But you can get labeled for drug seeking behavior if you ask for a type of medication or the doctor will take it as affront to his doctoring skills.


----------



## orbit55 (Apr 23, 2008)

> I would go to a rehab facility if I were you. I take, or use to take 3mg of Klonopin a day also. I still do sometimes and I know that there's no way possible I can get off kpin by myself. It feels so horrible and like your losing control when coming off it (well I did and didn't make it all the way so I'm still on it).


Just because you take a benzo on a daily basis doesn't mean you need rehab. Should people dependent on SSRI's go to rehab, too?


----------



## Bob Slydell (Oct 23, 2008)

I have decided to switch doctors and my goal is to get .5mg 3x daily taken only as needed. 

I probably should go to rehab but I cant afford it so I am doing a somewhat slow taper. 

I already lowered my dose to 3mg/day and the withdrawal sucks but its not unbearable. 

I have been on 3mg for several days and its not going terrible or anything. Im just really shaking and my mind wont slow down. I think at this rate I could probably get off of it safely in 2-3 months.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

orbit55 said:


> Just because you take a benzo on a daily basis doesn't mean you need rehab. Should people dependent on SSRI's go to rehab, too?


Benzo withdrawal can kill you. Benzos and alcohol are the two drugs you should never try to cold turkey your way through.


----------



## orbit55 (Apr 23, 2008)

screwjack said:


> Benzo withdrawal can kill you. Benzos and alcohol are the two drugs you should never try to cold turkey your way through.


I think most people who take benzo's everyday know this. If a person wants to go off benzo's there are tapering procedures that can be pretty painless. I think going to rehab is a bit extreme. Furthermore, some people need to take a benzo everyday and will need to do so for the rest of their life. There is a difference between being benzo dependent and a drug addict.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Alot of Doctors are anti xanax. Probobly cause xanax feels the best outta all the benzos. But Klonopin lasts long. Xanax just has a bad rep from some docs.


----------

